# Carfax Search?



## JoDay (Mar 10, 2006)

Was wondering if someone could do a Carfax search on my '95 525i? VIN is WBAHD6327SGK57462. Been having a lot of problems with this car and was just wondering if there is something I should know about the history of it.


----------



## HAWAI'I (Feb 28, 2006)

Good News -- Vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee! No severe problems (major accidents, fire, flood damage, major odometer problems or lemon history) were ever reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462). If you find that any of these severe problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back.

You must register at www.CARFAX.com to activate this free guarantee!

CARFAX Talking CarTM 
The story of this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462) according to our interpretation of the information reported to CARFAX: 
This sedan has had 6 owners and was owned in Florida and South Dakota. It was originally registered by the owner for personal use. 
It has had no minor or moderate accidents reported to CARFAX. 
It has had no DMV-reported total loss events, like a major accident, fire or flood. 
It has not been reported by a DMV as having an Exceeds Mechanical Limits or Not Actual Mileage title. 
It has a consistent mileage history with no indication of an odometer rollback. It was driven an average of 12,045 miles per year, which is lower than the industry average of 15,000. The last odometer reading, reported on 09/15/2004, was 114,250 miles. 
It was not reported by a DMV as a Manufacturer Buyback or LEMON. 
Go to the Detailed Vehicle History for the complete history and a glossary of terms.

Report Summary 
1. ACCIDENT CHECK

Total Loss Check No Severe Accidents Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee! 
Other Accident Indicators No Accident Indicators Reported 
2. MILEAGE ACCURACY CHECK

Truth-In-Mileage Check No Odometer Problems Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee! 
Odometer Rollback Check No Potential Odometer Rollback Found 
Mileage Consistency Check No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found 
3. LEMON CHECK***174; 
No Mfr. Buyback Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee! 
4. OWNERSHIP CHECK

Number of Owners 6 Estimated Owner(s) 
Type of Owners Originally Registered as a Personal Vehicle 
5. RECALL CHECK 
BMW Does Not Report Recalls to CARFAX 
6. WARRANTY CHECK 
No Data Reported to CARFAX 
DETAILED VEHICLE HISTORY 24 HISTORY RECORDS REPORTED 
Tell us what you know about this vehicle

Year/Make/Model: 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC

Body Style: SEDAN 4 DR 
Engine: 2.5L L6 PFI DOHC 24V 
Fuel: GASOLINE 
Driveline: REAR WHEEL DRIVE 
Manufactured in: GERMANY 
Safety Equipment: 4 wheel ABS, Dual front air bags/active (manual) belts

Standard Equipment: Power Windows, Power Steering, Air Conditioning, AM / FM Cassette, Power Brakes, Power sun / moon roof, Tilt Wheel, 6-digit Odometer

FREE to you from CARFAX. Additional information to help you make the right decision when buying or selling a used car or truck.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How safe and reliable is this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC? 
Find out with the CARFAX Safety & Reliability Report.

Looking for other 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC vehicles like this one in your area? 
Get a complete, up-to-date list of CARFAX Hot Listings

What are other CARFAX customers saying about this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC? 
Share what you know about this vehicle - Add a CARFAX Customer Rating & Comment.

Total Loss Check:

GOOD NEWS! No severe damage events were ever reported by a DMV for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462). If you find that any of the following severe problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Salvage Title Loss Due To Fire Title 
Junk Title Flood Damage Title 
Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Hail Damage Title 
Dismantled Title Canadian Total Loss

Other Accident Indicators:

This 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462) had no accident indicators reported to CARFAX from its sources. This section checks for accidents and/or related damage reported from many public and private sources. Not all accidents are reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection completed by your dealer or professional mechanic is recommended.

No Salvage Auction Record Reported No Crash Test Vehicle Record Reported 
No Fire Damage Record Reported No Airbag Deployment Record Reported 
No Automotive Recycler Record Reported No Damage Disclosure Record Reported 
No Frame Damage Record Reported No Collision Repair Facility Record Reported 
No Police Accident Record Reported

CARFAX depends on public and private sources for its accident data. Each one of these sources has different processing times. CARFAX can only report what is in our database on 10.Mar.2006 18:35:51. New data will result in a change to this report. 
Not all accidents are reported to the Police. Tell us if you know of other fender benders, accidents or damage.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Truth-In-Mileage Check:

GOOD NEWS! No major odometer problems were ever reported by a DMV under the Truth-In-Mileage Act for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462). If you find that any of the following odometer problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Not Actual Mileage Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses mileage fraud or a broken odometer. 
Exceeds Mechanical Limits Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses an odometer rollover.

Odometer Rollback Check:

CARFAX found no odometer rollbacks for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462). Rollbacks reported in this section originate from readings collected by a DMV or other verifiable source.

Mileage Consistency Check:

CARFAX found no inconsistent odometer readings in the mileage history of this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462).

Date: Mileage: 
06/15/1995 6 
09/12/1995 5,000 
10/08/1996 21,000 
09/05/1997 34,000 
07/31/1998 48,710 
08/25/1998 49,000 
10/06/1998 49,877 
12/25/1999 52,358 
11/08/2000 57,760 
12/11/2002 87,595 
07/25/2003 89,027 
09/15/2004 114,250

Average miles driven per year 12,045 CARFAX AdvisorTM Compare this vehicle's average annual mileage to the industry average of 15,000 miles per year. Use this comparison to determine how this vehicle was driven.

Do you know this vehicle's current mileage? Tell us and help protect others from mileage fraud.

GOOD NEWS! No manufacturer buyback was ever reported by a DMV for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462). If you find that a manufacturer buyback was reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Ownership History:

CARFAX estimates that this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462) had 6 owner(s). CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history and other supporting events to identify potential ownership transfers. In compliance with the U.S. privacy laws, CARFAX does not collect or report owner names or addresses.

Estimated Owners: Date: Location: 
1st owner 07/03/1995 Florida 
2nd owner 10/09/1998 Florida 
3rd owner 12/27/1999 Florida 
4th owner 01/07/2003 South Dakota 
5th owner 07/02/2003 South Dakota 
6th owner 06/01/2004 South Dakota

CARFAX AdvisorTM 
The cost of ownership varies by vehicle. Go to Edmunds.com to check the recommended service schedule and estimated costs for this vehicle.

Types of Owners:

This 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462) was checked for 8 types of registrations.

Personal Use Registration Reported No Fleet Registration Reported 
No Lease Registration Reported No Commercial Registration Reported 
No Rental Registration Reported No Non-Profit Registration Reported 
No Taxi Registration Reported No Built to Non U.S. Standards Record Reported

Do you have information about how this vehicle was used or driven? Tell us what you know.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

BMW does not report recall information for specific vehicles to CARFAX. 
Go to the CARFAX SAFETY & RELIABILITY REPORT for recalls issued by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration for the 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC. You can also contact an authorized dealership or BMW at 1-800-334-4269 to find out if this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462) still has recalls that require repair.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

CARFAX cannot calculate the remaining coverage for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462) because no original manufacturer warranty information was reported to CARFAX by its source.

Estimated start date of warranty: 06/15/1995 
Last reading reported on 09/15/2004: 114,250 miles 
Today's Date: March 10, 2006

Type of Coverage: Original Warranty: 
Basic No data reported to CARFAX 
Drivetrain No data reported to CARFAX 
Emissions No data reported to CARFAX 
Corrosion No data reported to CARFAX 
Transferable No data reported to CARFAX 
Roadside Assistance No data reported to CARFAX 
Safety Belt & Inflatable Restraint No data reported to CARFAX 
Specific Components No data reported to CARFAX

CARFAX Warranty Check provides an estimate of this vehicle's remaining warranty coverage. It does not take into account some vehicle history events. For example, major accidents resulting in Salvage or Junk titles that may void the original manufacturer warranty or ownership transfers that may decrease warranty coverage. This warranty information is only valid for vehicles manufactured for sale in the US. Complete warranty coverage information is available for this vehicle at the BMW web site.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

CARFAX searched more than 4 billion records from over 7,600 sources and found 24 record(s) for this 1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC (WBAHD6327SGK57462).

Date: 
Mileage Reading: 
Source: 
General Comments:

06/15/1995 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Boca Raton, FL
Registered as
personal vehicle

06/15/1995 6 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Boca Raton, FL
Title #69176388
Odometer reading reported for title
or registration

07/03/1995 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Boca Raton, FL
Title #69176388
Title issued or updated
First owner reported
Loan or lien reported

09/12/1995 5,000 Florida
Inspection Station
West Palm Beach, FL
Passed emissions inspection

10/08/1996 21,000 Florida
Inspection Station
Fort Lauderdale, FL
Passed emissions inspection

09/05/1997 34,000 Florida
Inspection Station
West Palm Beach, FL
Passed emissions inspection

07/31/1998 48,710 Service Plan Co.
Boca Raton, FL
Service Contract Issued

08/25/1998 49,000 Florida
Inspection Station
Fort Lauderdale, FL
Passed emissions inspection

10/06/1998 49,877 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Fort Lauderdale, FL
Title #69176388
Odometer reading reported for title
or registration

10/09/1998 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Fort Lauderdale, FL
Title #69176388
Title issued or updated
New owner reported
Loan or lien reported

12/25/1999 52,358 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Pompano Beach, FL
Title #0069176388
Odometer reading reported for title
or registration

12/27/1999 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Pompano Beach, FL
Title #0069176388
Title issued or updated
New owner reported

10/27/2000 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued

11/08/2000 57,760 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued
Loan or lien reported

11/20/2001 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued
Loan or lien reported

12/02/2002 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued
Loan or lien reported

12/11/2002 87,595 Auto Auction
Sold at auction
in Midwest Region
Listed as
a dealer vehicle

01/07/2003 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Watertown, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued
New owner reported

01/13/2003 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Watertown, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued

07/02/2003 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued
New owner reported

07/25/2003 89,027 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued

11/19/2003 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued

06/01/2004 South Dakota
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Sioux Falls, SD
Title #11486030
Title or registration issued
New owner reported

09/15/2004 114,250 Iowa
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Hawarden, IA
Title #84W204162
Title issued or updated

Tell us what you know about this vehicle

Detailed Vehicle History Definitions:

First Owner 
When the first owner(s) obtains a title from a Department of Motor Vehicles as proof of ownership.

New Owner Reported 
When a vehicle is sold to a new owner, the Title must be transferred to the new owner(s) at a Department of Motor Vehicles.

Personal Use 
Vehicle was registered by the owner for private or personal use.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

CARFAX
BUYBACK GUARANTEE

If you find that any of these severe problems were reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles and were not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back.

Severe Damage: Odometer Problems: Lemon History: 
Salvage/Junk

Rebuilt/Reconstructed

Dismantled

Fire/Flood/Hail

Canadian Total Loss 
Exceeds Mechanical Limits

Not Actual Mileage 
Manufacturer Buyback

Your CARFAX Buyback Coverage: 
Vehicle: Transferable Coverage: Activation: 
1995 BMW 525I AUTOMATIC 
WBAHD6327SGK57462 03/10/2006 - 03/10/2007 REQUIRED -- 
ACTIVATE TODAY!

Activation Required


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

6 owners in 3 states over 11 years?


----------



## stevlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Can someone please run this carfax please and email me at [email protected] thanks 
WBAAM3335XKC57203 I need to know before I buy this car


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

Can someone make me out a check for $1,000,000.00 while your at it.


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

can someone PLEASE PONY UP 20 DOLLARS FOR THERE OWN ****ING CARFAX REPORTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! people can lose there carfax privileges just passing out free carfax reports to whom ever asks. if its that bad then ask the current owner to supply you with a report. tell him its a sellers expense not a buyers.


----------



## stevlover (Oct 22, 2006)

black99bimmer said:


> can someone PLEASE PONY UP 20 DOLLARS FOR THERE OWN ****ING CARFAX REPORTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! people can lose there carfax privileges just passing out free carfax reports to whom ever asks. if its that bad then ask the current owner to supply you with a report. tell him its a sellers expense not a buyers.


THAT IS ABSOLUTE BULL I RAN A FEW REPORTS FOR QUITE A NUMBER OF PEOPLE HERE AND MY CARFAX WASNT CANCELLED IF YOU ARE NOT GONNA HELP THEN SHUT YOUR MOUTH NO ONE ASKED YOU FOR A COMMENT..................WHAT KINDA FORUM IS THIS WHEN NO ONE HELPS ANOTHER


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

I sense some pent up anger from Jeter not getting the MVP this year and the Sox kickin' your (Yankees) but in 2004.:thumbup: 

Stevlover, no hard feelings here, just bustin your balz

I will refrain from my criticism and continue to "play well with others"::bigpimp:


----------

